
Show HN: The Gives – Watch videos with friends - dutzi_
https://the.gives/
======
dutzi_
The platform lets you search for YouTube videos, once clicking on a video, the
app creates a room, whoever joins this room will watch that video in sync with
you, while both parties are video chatting.

[https://imgur.com/qrtyVzc](https://imgur.com/qrtyVzc)

[https://imgur.com/E8VxkOl](https://imgur.com/E8VxkOl)

------
dafran
Alternative desktop app: [https://syncplay.pl/](https://syncplay.pl/)

------
dutzi_
I've exceeded YouTube's quota. I've placed a fixture with preloaded results of
John Oliver clips instead. Sorry about that. I'll try working with YouTube on
getting this sorted out.

~~~
hoistbypetard
Would you be comfortable posting the source, so that others could host their
own copy with their own API keys?

~~~
dutzi_
I will add an option to paste a YouTube's video URL, so you can search on
YouTube and then navigate back to The Gives and watch it.

------
ummonk
Shoutout to Jitsi, which allows you to add a YouTube video to a group video
call which auto plays for everyone.

~~~
vutekst
Alas, this feature only works for users on the browser app, and not in the
mobile apps.

~~~
interestica
Yes. I'd love if the mobile version would kill the users video feeds and keep
audio even just to have the synced YouTube video. Or text chat only for
mobile? Any kind of graceful reduction.

------
ckugblenu
Rave.io is an alternative that really impressed me. With features like
watching videos with friends on Gdrive

------
CydeWeys
I don't understand the name of the site? "The Gives"? That's just
ungrammatical.

~~~
dutzi_
Yeah, but I liked the domain, it reminded me of 60's rock bands I like.

~~~
CydeWeys
Yeah, but those rock band names are at least grammatical. They're of the form
"The {Noun}s", not "The {conjugation of verb}".

~~~
jchw
Give is certainly a noun. As in, “the mechanism has some _give_.”

> the quality or state of being resilient; springiness.

Whether it makes sense to pluralize it.. well, no. But hey.

~~~
CydeWeys
And if the name was "The Give" I wouldn't have quite as much of a problem with
it, though that's still not a great name, especially in this context.

------
Thaxll
It's dead jim.

~~~
dutzi_
:(

